# Extend Supercharger Credit Limit?



## 8mel (Sep 6, 2019)

So I have a credit because of a referral when I bought my LR DM M3... but it will expire at the end of July. I was planning a trip up the coast.... but.... I'm an old guy, and in that "high risk" category... 

So because of the Corona virus, I have only put about 20 miles a month on my M3 over the last three months... just to keep from flat-spotting the tires.

Since I have driven almost nothing for weeks, I'd like to raise the possibility of extending by 3 months the Supercharger credit that people may have - but really haven't been able to actually use because most people have been locked down. 

How about it Elon?

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't think he's here - you're better off opening a service request for stuff like that.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Your only hope may be to tweet it and get others to retweet it. They gave us a 30 day extension that's it. Elon probably won't be reading this.

Consider 1000 miles is worth about $75 where I live, not a huge sum of money but that is food on the table for many folks in these tough times. My home generator company gives me a $395 referral credit for a home generator referral purchase. Made me rethink how hard I should work on referrals for Tesla.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Is it really worth worrying about over a cost of less than probably $50???


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elon has said that it will be extended.
I'm pretty sure that mine were extended.

https://www.evword.com/2020/04/17/t...r-miles-extended-during-coronavirus-lockdown/
https://driveteslacanada.ca/news/te...rcharger-credits-due-to-coronavirus-outbreak/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251221074143883264


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I emailed the referral program last week asking if they'd extend them (and mentioning Elon's tweet), and this was their response:

Thank you for contacting Referral Program regarding your Referral award miles. Per the limits of the program here https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program all award miles expire 6 months after the miles are added. I am happy to advise that in consideration of world events, we did extend the expiration date of all available Referral award miles in April. At this time we also added visibility to your account specific expiration date in the Loot Box based on feedback from owners like you. Please understand we will not be offering any individual extensions to ensure all owners utilizing the Referral Program have a consistent experience. Log in to Tesla mobile app Loot Box to view your current Referral award miles balance and expiration date.​​We understand these are difficult times for all and wanted to thank you for sharing your excitement for Tesla with the world. We hope you and your family are safe and well.​
At least they responded. It just would have been nice if they had made the expiration date clear up front, and if they had given us more than a token one or two month extension.

I know the referral miles aren't worth a lot, but I think each 1000 miles is worth a bit more than others have stated. They call it 1000 miles but they actually give you 400kWh. At an average Supercharging rate of $.28 per kWh, that's $112.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like mine expired today. I saw the experiation date was 7/17, but I looked in my lootbox this morning and it's gone. I guess the date is a < instead of a <=. I was going to go burn up the last of it yesterday but I figured since they expired today I'd just not charge last night. Guess I left 52 kw on the board. Oh well. It made my 190 mile trip to go see NEOWISE free this week.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Thank you for contacting Referral Program regarding your Referral award miles. Per the limits of the program here https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program all award miles expire 6 months after the miles are added. I am happy to advise that in consideration of world events, we did extend the expiration date of all available Referral award miles in April. At this time we also added visibility to your account specific expiration date in the Loot Box based on feedback from owners like you.


Um, I just checked my loot box and I have miles that don't expire until a really long time.... several years from now. No idea why. Anyone else?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine are still scheduled to expire 10/15/20, the date they were extended to back in June.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine were pushed out to 4/30/2023. Last referral was Feb of this year. They can have them all back if I can win one of the Y's or Roadster from the referral program.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Um, I just checked my loot box and I have miles that don't expire until a really long time.... several years from now. No idea why. Anyone else?


Did you have multiple referrals? Each one would push out the expiration date of all the miles another 6 months. At least that was how it was supposed to work in the past. I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I get free supercharging which doesn't show how much my supercharging would have cost. My wife charges at home and never supercharges.
We have 3000 supercharging referral miles that expire on 10/15. So last month I decided to begin using up our credit by taking my wife's car to the nearby supercharger instead of charging at home. She puts about 2500 miles/month on her car, so I figured that I could easily burn up our credits in 6 weeks. But much to my surprise, Tesla doesn't accurately reduce my credits by the miles I charge. For example, this morning I charged 196 miles worth and my loot box credit was reduced by 130 miles. So, at least for me, a 1000 mile credit actually give me 1500 miles. Good news I suppose, but I'm going to lose about 1500 miles worth of charge because my credits will expire before I can use them.

Is this undercharge of credits universal? Just curious.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

FRC said:


> I get free supercharging which doesn't show how much my supercharging would have cost. My wife charges at home and never supercharges.
> We have 3000 supercharging referral miles that expire on 10/15. So last month I decided to begin using up our credit by taking my wife's car to the nearby supercharger instead of charging at home. She puts about 2500 miles/month on her car, so I figured that I could easily burn up our credits in 6 weeks. But much to my surprise, Tesla doesn't accurately reduce my credits by the miles I charge. For example, this morning I charged 196 miles worth and my loot box credit was reduced by 130 miles. So, at least for me, a 1000 mile credit actually give me 1500 miles. Good news I suppose, but I'm going to lose about 1500 miles worth of charge because my credits will expire before I can use them.
> 
> Is this undercharge of credits universal? Just curious.


I have noted same thing. I think miles are based are S and X miles. Which use higher kwh/mile


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Tesla uses 400 Wh/mile to convert the free supercharging in miles to the kWh which is what is actually tracked during supercharging. So 1000 award miles is 400 kWh of supercharging. This bounds not only the rated efficiency of all of their cars, but generously accounts for a lead foot on the go pedal.


----------

